# Lets make some blogs :D



## lauram_92

Emma and I (emmylou92) were talking about making up blogs and we think other people should too! :D She's not online just now, something to do with her laptop going all weird, but I've just set up a blog. I don't have anything on it yet but I'm going to do an entry just now.. :thumbup:

Does anyone else have a blog I can follow or want to make one up? I'm using _www.blogger.com_ and it looks decent so far. Just thought it would be a good way to see what each other is up to and it is something to do. Also it would be really good to look back on one and see what you, and LO was up to, as well as see pictures etc..

My blog is dinosaurpants.blogspot.com


----------



## Leah_xx

Mine use to be in my sig
Let me get the link for mine and Ill post it
My blog!!


----------



## lauram_92

Thanks Leah, I'm following you :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Laura Im following you now!


----------



## _laura

My blogs my tumblr, only cause I use the app on my phone to update :) and I like all my other mummies that I've found on there.


----------



## bbyno1

I will be making my pregnancy blog tonight.. Should of really kept up with Aliyah's:(


----------



## _laura

I've just noticed! Congratulations hun. Damn I don't come on for a few weeks and then this!


----------



## emmylou92

Gahh, Laptop fixed. I need to go make one :)


----------



## emmylou92

https://lllypopsmummy.blogspot.com/

thats mine :)


----------



## divershona

this is mine, https://crafty-mumma.blogspot.com/

feel free to follow me :)


----------



## emmylou92

BTW when I follow blogs it come's up as DIDGEMAN as im using OH email :) x


----------



## lauram_92

I am following all you guys :D


----------



## Julymom2be

https://gummybearprincess.blogspot.com/

Thats mine. Just started it, haven't posted yet.


----------



## bbyno1

Im gunna merg(sp?) my blog into one. Just gunna edit the title of it rather than have two or i will never keep up lol so feel free to start following:)


----------



## LauraBee

I have a Sex & Relationship blog on Tumblr - considering I'm not getting any sex and I'm not in a relationship, I'm obviously the best person to be giving out advice :dohh:

Tbh, I made it as a kind of joke, but the articles I write are deadly serious - my friends ask me a casual question about something and then I blog it in full later.

Not expecting any of you to follow, it's rather tacky ;)

*Oh, and I got lazy recently, so just linked to my MS Paint Pornos on Youtube :wacko:


----------



## 112110

I would; but I would most likely never keep up with it I fail like that :coffee:


----------



## lauram_92

Lyzz, MAKE ONE!


----------



## bbyno1

^i would follow:)


----------



## lauram_92

Ellie, do you mean your parenting journal or a blog?


----------



## tasha41

I have one. It's a work in progress lol. What kind of stuff do you guys write about? What kind of things would you guys be interested in reading about? :wacko: I just don't know what to say lol


----------



## emmylou92

I just write what comes into my head :)


----------



## Bexxx

I was thinking of keeping a diary sort of thing as of tomorrow for OH when he leaves, but I think I'll start a blog instead :D


----------



## mummymunch

I have just started a blog: www.mummymunch.blogspot.com


----------



## lauram_92

I like reading about random things 

ANNNNNND yes, yes Bex, make one :D


----------



## Bexxx

Righty oh, I made a blog, buttt there's like nowt on it yet. I'll wait till there's at least 1 or 2 posts till I post the link ;)


----------



## sarah0108

i have neglected mine for a bit but will start up again :)

https://www.lifeasateenmumoftwo.blogspot.com/


----------



## Char.due.jan

my blog- mummy and luke! 

There's my blog ladies, it's not much yet but I'll update as much as I can. I'm also going to be talking about domestic abuse support on there too so could help any ladies who've also been through it :flow:


----------



## lauram_92

Following you guys :D :hugs:


----------



## Bexxx

islabum.blogspot.com

I'm so bad at this, I have no idea what to write - I've just moaned :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I've only done one post on mine. It is so neglected!


----------



## Bexxx

Well, go make a post! :lol:
I'm following everyone now too :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

I have nothing interesting to say!


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've posted a new post on mine :)


----------



## lauram_92

Must do a new entry tonight :dohh:


----------



## southerngal2

wrong post
sorry


----------



## lb

mine is https://meetingkayla.tumblr.com

I am following quite a few girls from here. It's also in my signature :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

I made a new post yesterday and I'm going to update tonight also most likely.

The link is in my signature :flow:


----------



## catiejustin71

I just made one! 
https://mylifeisyou75.blogspot.com/


----------



## emmylou92

Laura post, its been age's come on girl


----------



## emmylou92

I'm following you all now!


----------



## chloeandbaby

follow my blog

https://addictivelyhonestmommy.blogspot.com/


----------



## MillyBert

here is mine https://millybert-millybert.blogspot.com/ xx


----------

